# Gratuitous Moxie Pictures



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

She is a sweetie. She looks very intent on her squirrel hunt.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

So very very very intent when she gets close she barks


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

That last picture is great. Put a smile on my face.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Everyone says that they think she is using subliminal messages to try and get him to take her for a walk.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I love the black and white of Moxie and grandpop.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Ah I haven't seen your posts in a while! I was thinking that a couple of weeks ago. Thanks for the pictures and good to know that both of you are doing fine.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

I have finals next week and So Moxie and I have been laying low! We have lots of fun at school and have bee running out of time this semester. We will be in New York from December 25th to January 10th.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

My favorite picture of Moxie ever!!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

That's cute!


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

The one of her holding her id is definitely my favorite ever


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

Great pics! The one of her holding her ID is awesome! You should frame it!


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

I framed the black and white of her and grandpa for his birthday. My brother (who is 25 and has very little in common with me) kept saying, "It's just a REALLY good picture..." and it was really that he couldn't believe I had done it and he wanted to know how....lol. I adore my brother we just have nothing to talk about so don't always get along.


----------

